# Xenon to LED UC lights



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

There are bi pin LED lamps designed to retrofit them. I'm not sure how good they are, but they are available. Search the internet for say G4 base LED. I haven't found local supply houses to be very good on this one. 1000bulbs has them.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## SummitElectric1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Are the lamps the wedge base T5 style also used in some landscape light fixtures?

If so, check these out...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips...-Wedge-Capsule-3-000K-2-Pack-463455/207106614

Likely less expensive than installing new LED fixtures or constantly replacing Xenon lamps. However, the 3000K color temp may appear a bit different compared to the existing Xenon depending on the backsplash and countertops.

Slightly longer than most Xenon T5 lamps so might not fit all fixtures.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have to get more info. Right now this is all they sent me:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

MR16 style LED bulbs @ 12 volts are available as retro fit.
https://www.amazon.com/JKLcom-Halog...ocphy=1016367&hvtargid=pla-439264474217&psc=1


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

You can try the led retrofits, but you won't be happy with them. They will fllcker from the lack of a proper full wave rectifier and the cheap electronic transformers in quite a few low voltage lights have a minimum wattage to operate which the LED replacements don't meet. Tear them out and replace them with LED fixtures. I have had really good luck with these. Both big box stores carry the same ones
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B9SKQY1/
They dim like butter. Stay away from the orange store brand ones. They install weird and the different size ones dim at different brightnesses.
I know you want a quick easy upgrade, but you and your relative will be disappointed with the retrofit lamps. You have my permission this time only to use lever nuts to save time on this job:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Changing fixtures would be one thing, but relatives not of the mom variety, can change their own dam lamps. :biggrin:


I put direct replacement T5 wedge base LED lamps (from Amazon) in my mother's Xenon fixtures about 2 or 3 years ago. A few have already failed, but that's still good compared to the crappy Xenon's themselves.


Hopefully it was just a 1st gen thing and the new ones will last longer. They'll be there waiting for me on Saturday as she ordered them herself this time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So they tried the LED replacement lamps that Summit linked to above. They flash. They also seem a bit loose in the socket, I was told.

But they did not flash when one normal Xenon lamp was in the light. Could that be because the LED's alone are not meeting the tranny's minimum load?

I am not replacing these lights so its either find LEDs that will work or they keep changing the Xenons monthly forever.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So they tried the LED replacement lamps that Summit linked to above. They flash. They also seem a bit loose in the socket, I was told.
> 
> But they did not flash when one normal Xenon lamp was in the light. Could that be because the LED's alone are not meeting the tranny's minimum load?
> 
> I am not replacing these lights so its either find LEDs that will work or they keep changing the Xenons monthly forever.


This one’s easy. The smart thing is to replace the fixtures. If they want to keep gluing the old crap together, not your problem.

Xenon is evil. My final job with xenon, they were so hot they melted an expensive coffee machine. I had a fixture left over and it went in the dumpster.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> This one’s easy. The smart thing is to replace the fixtures. If they want to keep gluing the old crap together, not your problem.
> 
> Xenon is evil. My final job with xenon, they were so hot they melted an expensive coffee machine. I had a fixture left over and it went in the dumpster.


Let me try this for the 3rd time: I AM NOT REPLACING THE LIGHTS!

Read the last line of the post I made that you quoted.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Let me try this for the 3rd time: I AM NOT REPLACING THE LIGHTS!
> 
> Read the last line of the post I made that you quoted.


Light fixtures or light bulbs?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Light fixtures or light bulbs?


Either. I am not replacing anything, it's a 3 hour drive and I don't want to do the work to replace all of those lights, it's a giant kitchen along with a desk area and wet bar.

I just want to help them find an LED bulb that will work so that they don't have to change the bulbs as often.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Either. I am not replacing anything, it's a 3 hour drive and I don't want to do the work to replace all of those lights, it's a giant kitchen along with a desk area and wet bar.
> 
> I just want to help them find an LED bulb that will work so that they don't have to change the bulbs as often.


Gotcha.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If this comes up on a real job, I have installed this driver under the counter. I see Home Creepo in the US sells it (horribly overpriced though; I pay half that in loonies).


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Either. I am not replacing anything, it's a 3 hour drive and I don't want to do the work to replace all of those lights, it's a giant kitchen along with a desk area and wet bar.
> 
> I just want to help them find an LED bulb that will work so that they don't have to change the bulbs as often.


Tell them to go to Amazon like everyone else


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Tell them to go to Amazon like everyone else


You people suck.

As I mentioned earlier:



> So they tried the LED replacement lamps that Summit linked to above. They flash. They also seem a bit loose in the socket, I was told.
> 
> But they did not flash when one normal Xenon lamp was in the light. Could that be because the LED's alone are not meeting the tranny's minimum load?


----------



## Sprink (Apr 21, 2012)

This will work.:wink:

https://www.voltlighting.com/landscape-lighting-led-t5-wedge-bulbs/c/29


----------



## Sprink (Apr 21, 2012)

This will work.:wink:

https://www.voltlighting.com/landscape-lighting-led-t5-wedge-bulbs/c/29


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You people suck.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier:


Are you going to drive there and replace the lights?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Are you going to drive there and replace the lights?


I was just starting to like you :vs_mad:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. 
However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

HackWork said:


> they keep changing the Xenons monthly forever.


Do they know not to touch glass when changing?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

readydave8 said:


> Do they know not to touch glass when changing?


 Not sure. I’ve never even seen one of these bulbs up close. Are they the type you can’t touch?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Not sure. I’ve never even seen one of these bulbs up close. Are they the type you can’t touch?


I think so, would be sure if they were halogen of course

I've never wanted to touch one to find out


----------

